# Verifying DMI pool data



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Built a new computer recently with the following specs:

Gigabyte G41MT-D3 motherboard
ATI radeon hd 5570 1GB DDR3 
4GB RAM
220GB hard drive (32 bit vista OS, used in old computer) 
550w power supply (may need to improve on, but currently don't have the cash) 
Integrated sound
Intel pentium 3.2 ghz E6700 (Think the E bit is right) 

I got it to start to begin with, installed drivers for the new parts etc, was a little unstable so I changed the BIOS to the default settings, now it hangs on verifying dmi pool data... The motherboard, processor and RAM came in a prebuilt bundle which may mean the BIOS settings were different. I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

There should be a setting in the bios to reset the DMI data pool.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any idea where that might be? Struggling to find it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the Bios for the Sata controller setting, if set to IDE mode change it to AHCI mode, if set to AHCI set to IDE.

Make sure the Boot order is correct Hard Drive first.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Boot order is correct, sorry but I'm new to BIOSs and can't find it. The hard drive is recognised and I can see it. However I can't see the setting for IDE/AHCI


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

After some fiddling around in the BIOS I managed to get it to say:

Building DMI pool......... Update success
Verifying DMI pool data........... Update success

Doesnt start though


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Does it just stop after success or go blank? Does the hard drive light flash at all? Make sure it's set to auto detect the drive and also make sure you see it detect it in the startup screen where it tells you how much ram/cpu etc. If its not detecting the drive for some reason that can make it hang like that.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

It doesn't sort of stop, the little _ flashes quite quickly. Faster than when I could just hit enter when it was first booting. The hard drive is detected. I'll check the light tomorrow.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Unplug the drive all together and let it boot to the "no disk/OS detected".
Turn it off.
Then plug the drive back in and boot it up.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok I'll try that tomorrow, will report back as soon as I can. Thanks so far.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hard disk light is off. Exactly the same thing happened with the hard drive taken out. After replacing it the same thing still happened.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Luther1496 said:


> Hard disk light is off. Exactly the same thing happened with the hard drive taken out. After replacing it the same thing still happened.


It hung even without the any of the drives plugged into the board? Have you tried clearing the CMOS?


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it still done nothing. I used the jumper and tried defaults. Would doing a clean install of a new os on a new hdd help?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it does not appear to be passing post.
Unplug the data and power cables to hard drive, and floppy drive if installed, see if it will boot to the Windows Disk.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I just tried a disk with the hard drive plugged in, but I'll try with it out.

Edit: Goes to verifying DMI pool data..... Then Boot cd/DVD: as it should. But it then says boot from cd failure, insert system disk and press enter. 

This isn't a proper windows disk, can't find mine or my friends, or my grandparents so made a windows 7 install disk. Shouldn't that do it? I'm quite sure it's working, if I put it in my working pc it comes up with install windows 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you trying to boot from it in the other PC or run it from inside Windows?

It may be a good burn but not made as a bootable disk.

With the hard drive disconnected can you now enter the Bios setup pages?


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Like wrench said, are you booting the disc from the other PC or just loading it from windows? If you can boot the disc then....

....The fact that it says "cd boot failure" on a disc that works on another PC.... have you tried booting the harddrive without the CD drive plugged in?

Not sure how sata handles a bad drive but on IDE's I have seen 1 bad drive cause the whole IDE ribbon to fail to boot.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

I ran the cd from windows. Didn't think it'd make much of a difference as it auto ran. It currently has the setup.exe etc on it. Do I need to actually burn the iso using imgburn? I just extracted the files. I've tried it with the disc drive out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you would have to burn the ISO, the root of the Disk would need to be burnt as bootable media. 
But I would perfer a retail disk be used for testing. Any flavor of windows, at this point we just want to see if it will boot to a drive, any drive, any OS, the intention is not to install it.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, silly me! 

The reason I'm not using a retail disc is because this may not work. I'm only 15 and therefore am tight on cash, there's no way I'm forking out 80-100 pounds on windows 7 when it might not work. If it does I'll buy one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The disc has to be bootable to install Windows.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Naturally, for some reason I thought that would do without really thinking about it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not looking for you to buy one, you cna borrow one, or if you have one from another PC, again we're not looking to install the OS just to see if it will boot from a disk.
I've seen problems with burning boot disks using some software and certain drives and want to try and remove that issue from the equation. 

If you have another PC with a burner and a blank CD lets try a live version of PCLinuxOS Burn the ISO to a CD using Imgburn > KDE Desktop » PCLinuxOS


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Even UBCD would work for this test, fairly small bootable ISO with tons of testing utilities you may like to have in the future.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok I'll try them tomorrow. I originally looked to borrow one but can't seem to find someone with one lol!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The link wrench97 posted would be a good choice if you can't borrow a Windows CD.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah I looked at that, although I don't think I'd install it  Rather be safe and stick with windows or try install mac os x. Although I think thats complicated. Fine to try boot it though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a live CD so if it loads you'll have a working system that runs off a CD you don't need to install it. OSX will not install on a PC and is based off of Linux.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fair enough, yeah not normally it won't. But I've heard of hackintoshes etc


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets put this way you can't legally run OSX on non Apple hardware


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah  But I REALLY cannot afford a mac, there so expensive! Anyway I'm going to sleep now and try everything suggested tomorrow morning.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok made a proper boot cd, but it goes to:

Press any key to boot from cd......

I've pressed every single key but nothing happens! I'll try a different one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're getting that message the disc is bootable.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

set the boot order in the BIOS to CD


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't need to, I just hit f12 and select cd. Didnt help though


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> set the boot order in the BIOS to CD


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Managed to boot from pclinuxos, currently on live cd. The desktop like thing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If it boots from a Linux CD it should boot from a Windoes CD. I believe this was asked before but I can't find it,.......7 is a DVD........ I assume you are using a DVD optical drive?


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, the windows was a torrent so maybe it's somehow unbootable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Luther1496 said:


> Yeah, the windows was a torrent so maybe it's somehow unbootable.


Very possible and NOT legal to use!


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Luther1496 said:


> Yeah, the windows was a torrent so maybe it's somehow unbootable.


It's best not to mention those kinds of specific details for obvious reasons or you will quickly find it hard to get help.


If it says "Press a key to boot from the CD" it detects the CD/DVD and the CD/DVD has some what of a proper boot sector or you wouldn't even get that message.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah sorry, I know it's not legal but I'm not even going to use it. It was just to see if it would boot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if its a torrent/cracked version of windows then there is a possibility that it will contain viruses and not just the types of viruses that mess with files but the type that destroy hard drives.

I would never risk using a cracked version of windows. If I couldn't afford windows I would run linux since its free.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah I'm not going to install it.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Booted into pclinuxos and installed it on a new hard drive. Runs alright and will replace it when I buy windows 7. But every time I plug my wireless USB adapter in it freezes. Completely. Please help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try installing your Mobo drivers. I'm not familiar with that particular version of Linux but you could also check in the updates area and the OS "might" install all of your needed drivers.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have Internet access without it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As I said, I am not familiar with that Linux version. I primarily use Ubuntu/Kubuntu or Mint for Linux installs and they install most all drivers (always the LAN drivers) by default.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fair enough. This is getting really annoying now, think I might just save for windows 7 and do a clean install.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not all wireless adapters are supported in Linux, the Linksys ones I use will "Autoinstall" on PCLinux, I have had some off brands that were not supported.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bought windows 7 home premium and put the 64 bit disk in. Goes:

Boot from cd/DVD:.....
Press any key to boot from cd/DVD.....

Then launches into pclinuxos! Please help!


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Used an old keyboard, touchwood it's currently working


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm experiencing stability problems, it keeps crashing and freezing. Any advice?


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Luther1496 said:


> I'm experiencing stability problems, it keeps crashing and freezing. Any advice?


By crashing do you mean sudden shutdowns?
You mentioned in the OP that you have a 550W PSU, what's the brand and model of it?

Check the temps and voltage readings in the BIOS.


----------



## Luther1496 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, no just freezing don't know why I said crashes. Mistake. I'll look now

Croon BF series by X-spice


----------

